# Help with Unsecure Wireless network



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

So my apartment is setup like this....... I have my main computer that is wired to my wireless router that has high speed cable modem attached to it and I have the computers setup as a workgroup. The only other computers i want to be able to get onto my network is my brother who lives down the hall from me which iput a wireless card in his computer and he gets on the net from my network. And I go on my works laptop sometime. The reason i know its not secure is because i never did setup a wep password or anything like that and when i boot up my work laptop it finds a secured wirless connection that someone has in my neighborhood as well as my unsecured one. I dont want someone stealing my bandwidth or even hacking into my network. Anyone have any ideas?

My specs...

*Linkys Wireless Router
Linksys Cable Modem
My computer...Dell GX270 (wired)
My bros computer Dell GX150 (wireless)
My laptop... Fugitzu 1510 with integrated wireless.*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, turn on WPA if all the hardware supports it, or at least 128 bit WEP and change the keys frequently.


----------



## dcraftjr (Nov 18, 2005)

With your computer that is wired to the router, open up your browser and type this on the browser: 192.168.1.1 

A user name and password should popup. Leave the username blank and password is admin. Once you are in, make sure you are in the "Setup" tab. Goto wireless--->Enable Wireless-->set an ssid (like your last name or a special word)-->put WEP as mandatory. 

Click WEP key setting button next to the WEP. A new window should pop out. Put 128bit, put a passphrase (this should be a secret word that no one should know), then click generate. On some computers that search for wireless signals, you may have to put in the WEP key in manually. 

I run a wireless linksys also so its like a second nature to me.


----------

